# I always want to make you happy



## thedriver51

How to say this sentence 
I always want to make you happy more than you think


----------



## Gemmenita

Hi,

Her zaman düşündüğünden daha fazla seni sevindirmek istiyorum.


----------



## thedriver51

Gemmenita said:


> Hi,
> 
> Her zaman düşündüğünden daha fazla seni sevindirmek istiyorum.


Can I say 
Her zaman düşündüğünden daha fazla seni mutlu etmek istiyorum ?


----------



## Gemmenita

Yes, of course you can, since happy has 2 meanings: 
joyful / fortunate

As a matter of fact , I would like to write 'mutlu etmek' too, but I implied the first meaning from your sentence.


----------



## thedriver51

Gemmenita said:


> Hi,
> 
> Her zaman düşündüğünden daha fazla seni sevindirmek istiyorum.


Can I say
Her zaman düşündüğünden daha fazla seni mutlu etmek istiyorum ?


Gemmenita said:


> Yes, of course you can, since happy has 2 meanings:
> joyful / fortunate
> 
> As a matter of fact , I would like to write 'mutlu etmek' too, but I implied the first meaning from your sentence.



Thanks for help but can I know what " düşündüğünden daha fazla " it means more than you think ? If I want to say more than I think ; how to say it ?


----------



## Muttaki

Seni hep sandığından daha fazla mutlu etmek isterim.


----------



## Gemmenita

thedriver51 said:


> Thanks for help but can I know what " düşündüğünden daha fazla " it means more than you think ? If I want to say more than I think ; how to say it ?



This is the suffix at the end of düşündüğ*ünden* (here: '-ünden') which changes for saying: more than _you_ think, than _I_ think, than _we_ think,....

So for 'more than *I* think', you should say: düşündüğ*ümden* / or sandığ*ımdan* daha fazla

The same for 'more than *we* think': düşündüğ*ümüzden*/ sandığ*ımızdan *daha fazla

The structure is so:

The root of the verb + the suffix (dik, dık, dük, duk) which become 'diğ, dığ, düğ, duğ' before a vowel + possessive adjectifs' suffixes + -den/dan

- For the verb _düşünmek_, the root is *düşün*mek>>> düşün + düğ + üm + den daha fazla (more than *I* think)

- For the verb _sanmak,_ the root is *san*mak>>> san + dığ + ım+ dan daha fazla (more than *I* think)

and so on for other subjects...for example: düşündüğümüzden daha fazla/ sandığımızdan daha fazla (for 'more than *we* think')

Attention ! For the third person of plural: more than *they* think, when you want to use 'ler/lar', since there is no vowel after 'dik, dık, dük, duk'  no need to 'ğ' but we keep 'k':

düşün + dük + leri + n + den >>> düşünduklerinden daha fazla
san + dık + ları + n+ dan >>> sandıklarından daha fazla


----------

